# DHCP setup on Boot, instead of manual config-HOWTO??

## SeanOchoa

Can anyone point me in the right direction, or tell me how to setup a dhcp setting so that when my computer boots, every time, it sets up eth0 with dhcpcd??

----------

## mb

np,

check /etc/conf.d/net and uncomment the iface_eth0="dhcp"

#mb

----------

## Guest

I understand what you said, and I did that exactly.  I made sure that it was uncommented.  I also saw a line in that file which stated what the gateway was, and I left that line uncommented as well, as it was correct.  On the DHCP thing, it would establish eth0 with the right stats, but it never said it was "UP" when I ran "ifconfig eth0".....  and the emerge commands would error out, cuz they cant get outa my network.  

 I decided that, since I have the option.... I would kinda like to add my computer as a static route.  Now, I notice upon bootup that it states that it is "Bringing Lo UP", which as we all know is local loopback, or 127.1.1.1... I think.... Anyway, how can I make it so that right after it brings Lo up, it brings eth0 up with the following information?

myIP=192.168.0.2

Gateway IP=192.168.0.1

If anyone has a spare "net" file which defines eth0 interface in this mannor, it would be greatly appreciated if you would post it here so that I know what exactly it should look like.

 :Cool: 

----------

## SeanOchoa2

I found the answer in the gentoo docs.  I forgot to START and STOP the services..

Pls close this topic. Thanks

----------

